# Max! 9 Years With US



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Today. 

He was a year at least, probably closer to 2 when we sprang him from the shelter on his last day. 

It was fate that my son wanted to drive me to the shelter to get licenses for the other 2 dogs. He had his permit and took every chance he could to drive, so while I was doing paperwork, he went in to see the dogs in the shelter. He showed me Max and the ACO just happened to be there to tell me about his story. 

No one nows how such a beautiful and sweet long coat GSD got to be wandering along the interstate but he was. And he was afraid and he ran and ran and ran. It took them 6 weeks to catch him, he was starved and on his last legs. 

No one claimed him, no one even inquired, so on his last day my son wanted to drive, so our paths crossed and our lives have been changed forever. 

Max has been a challenge but Max is a good boy. 

Had it not been for my son wanting to drive I never would have gone back to the dog runs and Max would have died. 

Max is on the left, next to "sister" Kayos and litttle "brother" Havoc


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

He is gorgeous! They all are. Amazing how time flies uh?


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

Happy Gotcha day, Max!


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Gorgeous boy! Happy Gotcha Day!







Fate brought him to you and what a lucky boy he is!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Happy 9th Gotcha Day, Max.







Funny how fate works, doesn't it?


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

He must have been there just for you, what a great story. He is gorgeous!!! They all are is true!!!


----------



## rgrim84 (May 8, 2009)

There all perfect! It was meant to be with Max. =)


----------



## bnwalker (Aug 7, 2004)

Happy Gotcha day Max!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Destiny at work, yet again...

What a wonderful story - gave me goose bumps. Happy birthday, handsome boy and many, many more!!









Please give Max a hug from me and mine. We have a special fondness for a pup with the name of "Max"!









That picture of the three of them is just gorgeous!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Kathy, some things are just ment to be. The doggie god's have their own way and we aren't every really sure why.

I am glad that Max found you and your family.

Happy Gottcha day Max.


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

"Doggie God's" know what they were doing. Happy Gotcha Day, Max. Beautiful Dogs..


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Sorry I'm so late to this thread. Happy Gotcha Day, Max! Sounds like the stars aligned perfectly for you all that day.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Happy Gotcha Day!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

What a great story!


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

So happy that your lives were on an intersecting path







A Special Day for you both!



> Quote: Please give Max a hug from me and mine. We have a special fondness for a pup with the name of "Max"!


Ditto! Our first boy was a Max so that jersey has been retired with it's place of honer here also.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

And I think Max will see number 10 with us too. I was not sure last week but he seems to have bounced back.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: KathyWAnd I think Max will see number 10 with us too. I was not sure last week but he seems to have bounced back.










Great news!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Everything happens for a reason


----------



## Sasha's Family (May 10, 2009)

He is a beautifal Big Boy


----------

